# Surge but no ping! No surge, pings from 20 + mins, WTF!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I will never understand why there is no ping in a surge while I always get pings from hell when there is NO surge.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yesterday I was dead smack in the middle of a surge area and never got a ping. I was parked right on top of the lightening bolt showing on the screen. I obviously had traveled through the red zone to get to the middle and yet nothing. That happened to me twice yesterday. I don't understand what's going on with that or if it's Uber playing games or it's the customer. Very frustrating.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry - could you clarify? Do you mean you get many pings during a surge, or just the pings are not so good during a surge or maybe too many pings during a surge?

For me, it's a hit or miss with surges. It depends on the time really. If it's earlier in the evening when people think they have time to wait, the pings are few during a surge. When it's late and people just want to go home or have a few cocktails in them, surge or not - people are requesting the same if there wasn't a surge.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Sorry - could you clarify? Do you mean you get many pings during a surge, or just the pings are not so good during a surge or maybe too many pings during a surge?
> 
> For me, it's a hit or miss with surges. It depends on the time really. If it's earlier in the evening when people think they have time to wait, the pings are few during a surge. When it's late and people just want to go home or have a few cocktails in them, surge or not - people are requesting the same if there wasn't a surge.


I edited my statement, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Get that a lot around here, the college kids are generally smart enough to wait a surge out so, depending on the day/time, pings can slow or stop when it surges. Then, as soon as the surge drops, they start requesting like mad again.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

Surge is stupid... Just raise the rates a bit and leave it be.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

tj06civiclx said:


> Surge is stupid... Just raise the rates a bit and leave it be.


I totally agree. Yesterday I had a couple surge riders. Today I dropped from 4.89 to 4.88. When surge happens, people ding our ratings. I have close to 500 trips, still a few bad scores impact my ratings.


----------

